# Not a bad place to spend a summer night



## Old Salty

Put up a party tent in front of my garage/brewery. Table and chairs are within ten feet of my 4 tap kegerator. It's going to be a good summer!


----------



## DarrelMorris

Nice! I would never leave...


----------



## Fuzzy

Anyone with a kegerator is OK in my book. Four tap kegerator owners should look to adopt me.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

<sigh....I'm not allowed to have kegs....only bottles. Which reminds me....I need to brew a new batch!


----------



## Old Salty

MontyTheMooch said:


> <sigh....I'm not allowed to have kegs....only bottles. Which reminds me....I need to brew a new batch!


Not allowed?


----------



## MontyTheMooch

LOL. We don't drink enough beer to make having kegs worth it. I'll typically brew and bottle 2 to 4 batches (4 to 8 cases) and that'll last us easily.


----------



## Old Salty

MontyTheMooch said:


> LOL. We don't drink enough beer to make having kegs worth it. I'll typically brew and bottle 2 to 4 batches (4 to 8 cases) and that'll last us easily.


In a year? I've brewed 30 gallons so far this year, and brewed 200 last year. People love coming over to my house....hahaha.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Yup. I'm just a small time kit hobbiyist. I enjoy the home brewed stuff over anything I can buy in the store which is why I do it. Plus it's a chance for my buddy and I to herf while the boil is on.


----------



## Old Salty

MontyTheMooch said:


> Yup. I'm just a small time kit hobbiyist. I enjoy the home brewed stuff over anything I can buy in the store which is why I do it. Plus it's a chance for my buddy and I to herf while the boil is on.


Haha, that's the truth! Nothing better to bring people together than making booze!


----------



## jphank

Too bad you live so damn far away! LOL

Have a wonderful summer!


----------



## android

nice Salty... just (literally) got done kegging a summer blonde ale. can't wait to try it.

your setup looks phenomenal! what are you drinking there?


----------



## Old Salty

android said:


> nice Salty... just (literally) got done kegging a summer blonde ale. can't wait to try it.
> 
> your setup looks phenomenal! what are you drinking there?


Thanks! The setup is going to get a whole lot better once the garage gets cleaned out and it transforms into a lounge.

I was drinking an IPA that I brewed last month. I just kegged some fresh made root beer, and a brown ale yesterday. Soon my Kolsch will be ready (it's currrently lagering), and I'm brewing a blackberry Kolsch in a couple days.


----------



## BillyGoat

That looks awesome Salty


----------



## ejgarnut

hells yes thats nice


----------



## doomXsaloon

Yo, Salt...you forgot to tell the folks about the wine-a-dor next to the kegerator!! That's right, people....he's got the humi there as well!! You are truly self-sufficient out there!


----------



## Engineer99

Nice. I'm just gonna hop in the car and drive on over. See you in about 84 hours.


----------



## pvj

Nice!


----------



## Marcm15

A four tap kegerator is sweet! I thought I was doing well with one tap!!


----------



## Loki21

Very nice setup. After seeing this makes me wanna buy some funky new brew and try it out. Thanks for sharing salty.


----------

